# Hibernate einrichten



## SegFault (26. Nov 2009)

Die ersten Probleme beim Hibernate tauchen auch schon gleich am Anfang aus.

Ich habe die JBoss Hibernate Tools installiert. Das klappte problemlos und ich konnt auch eine Hibernate Console darüber erstellen und das Datenbankschema in Klassen konvertieren. Kurzum ich habe in meinen Zielprojekt die Klassen sowie die Mapping Files für die DB. Nur geht das ganze umgekehrt nicht. Im Projekt selbst kann ich nicht wirklich das hibernate verwenden. Da fehlen wohl bibliotheken. Was muss ich explizit einbinden damit dies klappt? Ich habe mal von hand alle Hibernate nötigen Jar files in dem lib Ordner meines Projektes kopiert und geadded, aber dann kommt ein Fehler dass das Logging nicht klappt. 

Gibts irgend eine einfache Möglichkeit alles notwendige zum Projekt zu adden oder hab ich gar die Installation des ganzen verhauen? 
Ich nutze Eclipse als IDE ggf kennt jemand genau dafür einfache möglichkeiten das Ziel zu erreich. 

Besten Dank schon im Voraus.


----------



## ARadauer (26. Nov 2009)

> Gibts irgend eine einfache Möglichkeit alles notwendige zum Projekt zu adden oder hab ich gar die Installation des ganzen verhauen?


maven ;-)

Schau mal im Zip von Hibernate da gibts ein lib verzeichnis, da sind die jars drin die unbedingt benötigt werden und noch ein paar optionale...


----------



## SegFault (26. Nov 2009)

Also das mit den libs dachte ich mir auch
Nur bekomme ich nun folgenden Fehler


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/slf4j/LoggerFactory
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.<clinit>(Configuration.java:165)
	at Test.main(Test.java:21)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.slf4j.LoggerFactory
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
[code]

Folgende Bibliotheken hab ich eingebunden (Also das meiste ist halt hibernate und der mysql treiber)

antlr-2.7.6.jar
commons-collections-3.1.jar
dom4j-1.6.1.jar
hibernate3.jar
javassist-3.9.0.GA.jar
jta-1.1.jar
mysql-connector-java-5.1.10-bin.jar
slf4j-api-1.5.8.jar

Also irgendwas haut da noch nicht so wirklich. Hoffe das problem kann behoben werden.
```


----------



## mvitz (26. Nov 2009)

Dir fehlt noch ein Logging Framework, wie z.B. Log4J


----------



## SegFault (26. Nov 2009)

Stimmt, hab das nun downgeloadet und das funktioniert nun, nun muss ich mal schauen, das nächste Problem ist ein "unknown entity"
Obwohl ein mapping file da ist. Mal schauen, hoffe das kann ich beheben. Ggf melde ich mich in einen neuen Beitrag nochmal.

Besten Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

